# [Mandrake]Monitor flackern



## Terrance & Philipp (23. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Erstmal vorweg ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger in Sachen Linux. Das ist das erste mal das ich etwas damit mache. Hier mein Problem:

Ich habe mir die neueste Mandrake Distribution heruntergeladen (soweit ich weiss Version 9.2; nur CD1, da dort stand, das auf den weiteren zwei nur noch Zusatzprogramme sind), habe es installiert und gestartet, und dann flackerte der Bildschirm. Ich konnte knapp noch lesen was darauf stand. Es flimmerte jedoch immer ein bisschen und die Auflösung war auch nicht das wahre. Dann habe ich XDrake (ich glaube das heisst so; ich benutze KDE) gestartet und meinen Monitor gesucht, der stand dann aber nicht da. Ich habe also ein ähnliches Modell genommen, habe versucht die Auflösung und die Farbtiefe zu ändern. Die Einstellungen wurden jedoch nach dem vorgeschriebenen Neustart immer wieder zurückgesetzt und verändert hat sich nie etwas.

Könnt ihr mir helfen? (Wenn ihr weiter Informationen braucht liefere ich diese natürlich gerne nach.)

Grüsse
T&P


----------



## JohannesR (23. Juni 2003)

Was für eine Grafikkarte benutzt du? Kannst du uns die XF86Config-4 aus dem Verzeichniss /etc/X11 mal anhängen? 
Dann kann ich versuchen mehr zu sagen.


----------

